# Instrumento musical



## jicuri (Mar 9, 2010)

Que tal amigos, una consulta;

Quiero hacer un instrumento musical casero que lleve 8 notas y que salga lo mas económico, lo necesito para un proyecto científico.

No se de electrónica pero quiero aprender.

¿Me hechan la mano?

Gracias.


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 9, 2010)

En general, que conocimientos tienes, con que recursos cuentas ?.
Que clase de proyecto cientifico es ?.
Saludos


----------



## jicuri (Mar 9, 2010)

*En general, que conocimientos tienes*
Mis conocimientos son mínimos, estudio líricamente electrónica porque me gusta no por carrera ni por negocio.

*con que recursos cuentas ?.*
Cuento con un pequeño sintetizador de juguete el cual quiero aprovechar para esto.

*Que clase de proyecto cientifico es ?.*
Estoy haciendo un curso de relaciones humanas y para finalizar el curso expuse: "_La tecnología como medio de interacción entre los individuos_" quiero llevar el juguete o instrumento para apoyar mi tema.

Gracias


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 9, 2010)

Si ya tienes el sintetizador, entonces qué es lo que quieres hacer ?. 
Saludos


----------



## jicuri (Mar 9, 2010)

Quiero con 8 interruptores solo 8 notas en una estructura diferente.
Como puedo hacerlo?

Gracias


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 9, 2010)

Y eso lo quieres hacer con tu sintetizador ?. Saludos


----------



## electrodan (Mar 9, 2010)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/organo-electronico-555-a-16183/


----------



## jicuri (Mar 9, 2010)

En realidad lo que quiero es 8 S1 y que cada uno tenga una nota en total serian 8 notas. Pense que con el sintetizador de juguete podria hacer algo, pero lo que quiero es algo muy sencillo, 8 pulsadores abiertos y cada uno con una nota.

Que podria hacer?

Gracias, y ojala me den mas respuestas que preguntas...


----------



## electroandres (Mar 9, 2010)

electrodan te puso un link, es lo mas facil q se puede hacer. El 555 es un integrado q sale 1$ en argentina o menos (serian 0.25 dolares o menos) despues las resistencias 10 centavos, ver que anda no tiene precio.


----------



## jicuri (Mar 9, 2010)

o.k. esos detalles son los que necesito...
Cuantos 555 necesito?

Segun comprendo serian: 8 S1, 1  bocina, cable, cuantos integrados?
algo mas?

gracias.


----------



## electroandres (Mar 9, 2010)

1 555
1 capacitor 4.7 uF
1 trimer o potenciometro 100k
1 resistencia 1k
1 parlante

Y los siguientes capacitores segun que sonidos desees
1 capacitor  100n
1 capacitor 50n
1 capacitor 10n
1 capacitor 5n
1 capacitor 1n
1 capacitor 500p
1 capacitor 100p 
1 capacitor 50p
1 capacitor 10p
1 capacitor 5p
1 capacitor 1p

Eso es depende cuantos pulsadores pones. Te recomiendo que pongas los primeros 8 por lo que pone el que diseño el circuito


----------



## borja1234567 (Mar 9, 2010)

jicuri dijo:


> o.k. esos detalles son los que necesito...
> Cuantos 555 necesito?
> 
> Segun comprendo serian: 8 S1, 1  bocina, cable, cuantos integrados?
> ...



te hace falta  
1 untegrado, 8 pulsadores, un altavoz, una protoboard, cable, unas 8-10 resistencias y un condensador. si tienes una protoboard te saldria por menos de 5$

de todos modos https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/organo-electronico-555-a-16183/


----------



## jicuri (Mar 9, 2010)

o.k. pues voy a conseguir los materiales y a empezar a trabajar.
Alguna otra recomendación? que es lo primero que me recomiendan que compre?

Gracias.


----------



## borja1234567 (Mar 9, 2010)

jicuri dijo:


> o.k. pues voy a conseguir los materiales y a empezar a trabajar.
> Alguna otra recomendación? que es lo primero que me recomiendan que compre?
> 
> Gracias.



compra el integrado y haz algunos esperimentos para familiarizarte con el, te recomiendo esto:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




pd: en el primero r3 que sea  un potenciometro de 100k con eso se ajusta la frecuencia de parpadeo de el led

y toma el datashet http://www.national.com/profile/snip.cgi/openDS=LM555 aqui se te esplica el patillaje.


----------



## electroandres (Mar 9, 2010)

primero, antes de comprar algo, busca en wikipedia algo del 555, despues  como hacer plaquetas o usar el proto aca en el foro. Cuando sepas eso, ahi ponete a hacer todo y compra TODO lo que necesitas de una, no es tan caro como para dividir


----------



## jicuri (Mar 9, 2010)

Excelente, comenzaré paso a paso.
Gracias.


----------



## borja1234567 (Mar 10, 2010)

jicuri dijo:


> Excelente, comenzaré paso a paso.
> Gracias.



yo comence con un intermitente y mira como he acabado electricista percido


----------

